# FS. Western unimount mount 88-95 Chevy gmc 61440



## mrdeere160 (Dec 1, 2005)

Good used Chevy/gmc 88-95 unimount mount asking $325 or best offer. Also have headlamp harness and control harness 61437


----------



## mrdeere160 (Dec 1, 2005)

bump to the top


----------



## RSwanson (Oct 16, 2019)

Is this mount still available?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

RSwanson said:


> Is this mount still available?


Ain't been on since 2016


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

this was listed over 4 years ago so thinking it may have sold...closing out for now


----------

